# Pondman's Disease is spreading.



## XxJoshxX (Jan 17, 2014)

I had an accidental build commence yesterday. 
Planned specs:

7 piece Purpleheart/ Zebrawood neck
Ziricote fretboard w/ Zebrawood binding
Back wood ???
Black limba top
25" scale
22 frets

I'm thinking Waghorn Sauria S shape, maybe with a slotted headstock.


----------



## tommychains (Jan 17, 2014)

the pondman disease: the only disease worth having.


----------



## Bodes (Jan 17, 2014)

Really liking the colour contrast on those neck woods.
Keep it up, mate.


----------



## pondman (Jan 17, 2014)

I hope you never recover  Liking this so far


----------



## icos211 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice. Digging the Purpleheart neck. What thickness is that Limba and whereabouts did you get it?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 17, 2014)

icos211 said:


> Nice. Digging the Purpleheart neck. What thickness is that Limba and whereabouts did you get it?



~1/8th and I got it on ebay from seller ahix1176 listed as an acoustic back and sides set


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 23, 2014)

Ive been thinking pretty hard about this one...
I've realized that I want something along the lines of scherzo's solidbody classical. I was already planning on a wider nut width @ 1 13/16 ths so thats not a problem.
But I also wanted versatility, I love nylon strings , but not all the time . I think I'll add a piezo for the nylon strings, but also have a pickup for when I want a normal electric.
The new plan is a strandberg WITH a headstock, a classical style bridge , and a plain maple set/neck through


----------



## icos211 (Jan 23, 2014)

A pickup won't work with nylon strings. Steel and nickel are susceptible to magnetism, thus why they are used on a guitar with magnetic pickups, over bronze acoustic strings. When they vibrate, it creates a disturbance in the magnetic field produce by the pickup, which is converted into an electrical signal. Nylon won't be picked up.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 23, 2014)

icos211 said:


> A pickup won't work with nylon strings. Steel and nickel are susceptible to magnetism, thus why they are used on a guitar with magnetic pickups, over bronze acoustic strings. When they vibrate, it creates a disturbance in the magnetic field produce by the pickup, which is converted into an electrical signal. Nylon won't be picked up.



That's why I have the piezo which will work on nylon strings, the point of the pickup is if i wanted to use steel strings, Its sn easy switch


----------



## icos211 (Jan 23, 2014)

Got it. Shame to see that purpleheart not be used. It looked so good...


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 24, 2014)

icos211 said:


> Got it. Shame to see that purpleheart not be used. It looked so good...



I think I might use it for my next build, I got enough purple heart for two or three necks for like $12.
the only reason I didn't use it was because I didn't like the contrast between the ziricote and purple heart.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 7, 2014)

Good news and bad news. 
Good news- this build will be continued and will use the purpleheart neck. 
Bad news- I'm building it at the school workshop and wont be able to take many , if any, pictures.

I think I'll make this the generic thread where I post updates on any of my projects.

more good news, I went to this local lumber yard today.
I bought of these 4 fretboards out of their scrap bin for like 7 bucks. 3 are zebrano and I believe the other one is some type of rosewood.




And some zebrano Ill slice up for a top. Only $20




To keep you guys interested, here is a pine Jagmaster I started last week.


----------



## DredFul (Feb 7, 2014)

Thumbs up for the jazzuar! I'm planning to do one on the future. But metal.. Because metal


----------



## icos211 (Feb 7, 2014)

That routing looks really clean


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 7, 2014)

DredFul said:


> Thumbs up for the jazzuar! I'm planning to do one on the future. But metal.. Because metal





icos211 said:


> That routing looks really clean



Thanks guys

I need some opinions.
In March, that zebrawood top will be a tele. I was planning on a wenge fingerboard (like pondmans 9 string v). Now im not so sure. The Jagmaster also needs a fretboard.
Options: 
Tele+Wenge or rosewood pictured above
Jagmaster+ Rosewood or Zebrawood

The Tele will have black hardware with silver Filtertrons and double f holes.
The Jagmaster has no plans as of yet.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 8, 2014)

Im gonna use the cocobolo for the jagmaster.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 8, 2014)

Man, this is cool! I gotta get you guys to sneeze on me!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 8, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Man, this is cool! I gotta get you guys to sneeze on me!



Haha!
The cocobolo dust isn't helping though. I know a lot of people are allergic to it but I didn't think it would be this bad. I had to take allergy medicine and everything.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, the total cost of the jagmaster is $11 so far.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 8, 2014)

.strandberg* with a headstock? Color me intrigued.

That cocobolo board's really interesting too, gonna be following this thread.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 8, 2014)

JEngelking said:


> .strandberg* with a headstock? Color me intrigued.
> 
> That cocobolo boardIs really interesting too, gonna be following this thread.



I think there was one strandberg with a headstock, but Im not sure.

I think Its cocobolo. I got it out of a scrap bin at a place that doesn't even sell cocbolo, but somebody may have just dropped it off with their other scraps though. There was a piece of pale moon ebony almost big enough for a fretboard, but not quite big enough for anything useful.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 8, 2014)

XxJoshxX said:


> I think there was one strandberg with a headstock, but Im not sure.
> 
> I think Its cocobolo. I got it out of a scrap bin at a place that doesn't even sell cocbolo, but somebody may have just dropped it off with their other scraps though. There was a piece of pale moon ebony almost big enough for a fretboard, but not quite big enough for anything useful.



Ah alright.

I really need to see if there's any lumber yards near me where I could find some wood deals, I don't even have the necessary tools to start building yet but it'd be nice to find some deals like that, I wouldn't think you could find cocobolo or pale moon ebony that easily.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 8, 2014)

JEngelking said:


> Ah alright.
> 
> I really need to see if there's any lumber yards near me where I could find some wood deals, I don't even have the necessary tools to start building yet but it'd be nice to find some deals like that, I wouldn't think you could find cocobolo or pale moon ebony that easily.



Its normally not that easy.

I wouldn't go to a lumber yard expecting anything special.
the pale moon they sell in small ( and expensive)turning blocks and sometimes there are useable officers.
They actually sell Florida rosewood and ebony pre radiused fretboards, but they're like $25


----------



## pondman (Feb 9, 2014)

Its hard to comprehend being able to pick up off-cuts of timber like that.
Its hard to find just a piece of Mahogany over here. Its Pine or Ply-wood everywhere .


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 9, 2014)

XxJoshxX said:


> Haha!
> The cocobolo dust isn't helping though. I know a lot of people are allergic to it but I didn't think it would be this bad. I had to take allergy medicine and everything.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention, the total cost of the jagmaster is $11 so far.



Wood: $11
Hardware: $60
Pickups: $75
Not waiting 2 years worrying if your luthier will skip town with your money? Priceless


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 9, 2014)

pondman said:


> Its hard to comprehend being able to pick up off-cuts of timber like that.
> Its hard to find just a piece of Mahogany over here. Its Pine or Ply-wood everywhere .



This is the first time I've ever been able to find a place like this. Its the only place that sells exotic lumber in Tampa, I had to drive an hour to get there.
The fretboards look to be resawn pieces of large turning blanks ,but they're not perfect. 
All of them but the cocobolo need to be planed significantly.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 9, 2014)

I hit a little snag, when a was sawing the ends of the fretboard, I heard a loud crack. A small gap appeared. So I glued it. I think it will be alright when sanded.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 9, 2014)

Hopefully it sands out!


----------



## pondman (Feb 10, 2014)

I doubt you'll notice that split once its finished. Lucky area to have a split.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 10, 2014)

Located and drilled for tune o magic.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 11, 2014)

Forgot to post this little guy.
Its based off of the fender mandocaster.
Red Cedar Body
Black Limba top 
Purpleheart neck
13.825 scale
































Since these pictures were taken the sides have been sanded and the shape has been smoothed out.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 16, 2014)

Roundover and neck pockrt donr




What do you guys think for finish options?




Yes Im using a gameboy as a neck rest.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 19, 2014)

I was able to snap some pics in woodshop today


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 20, 2014)

Bridge humbucker routed for




One of the flutes on the router bit was chipped so the edges got burned a little and the bottom is a little fuzzy


----------



## pondman (Feb 20, 2014)

Which style of bridge is going on this one ?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 20, 2014)

You know, I havent really decided, I saw serratus make his own headless hardware,but I dont think I could make that. I kind of want to make It headless , but I dont at the same time.
Ill try to think of something clever , If it turns out good Itll be headless.

EDIT: I also am thinking about scratching the idea of the piezo and keeping it a normal electric with a wide nut.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 22, 2014)

Roughly carved in a belly contour








I also decided to go headless, and Ill be using the steinberger gearless tuners at the body end.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 22, 2014)

So my wenge fretboard came in the mail today...




and did some fretwork on this one, she plays pretty good now....


----------



## skeels (Feb 22, 2014)

Love to see you overcome challenges! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks ^^^





Vol, Tone, Kill switch
I fixed the weird pot hole recesses, they're a lot better now.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Mar 7, 2014)

Thought Id give this thread a little update.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Jacobine (Mar 13, 2014)

For the Stranberg build I've got some plans for a DIY tuning tailstop from some old klien build. PM me if youre interested


----------



## XxJoshxX (Mar 17, 2014)

PICTURE DUMP!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 18, 2014)

Daaaaaayomn that last pic has me GASing for a semi-hollow P90 loaded tele. Great work, man.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Mar 26, 2014)

Finished in teak oil. I can almost smell the finish line.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 26, 2014)

Zeebra wood and wenge HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG my two favorite woods together in harmony! If I didn't have the piece of bocote that I used on my fingerboard for what I'm having built, I would have definitely had a wenge/wenge neck XD


----------



## XxJoshxX (Mar 27, 2014)

I cant take credit for the wood selection, check out pondman's 9 string V.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Apr 27, 2014)

Finished up the tele




Earlier, I got an awesome deal during Oregon Wildwood's 20% off sale




Flamed Mac Ebony.
I dont have any plans really, but I really liked the zebrawood tele, so Im considering making it a brother. Im thinking, Birdseye maple neck/fingerboard, double f-hole, Tele bridge/pickup, blade neck humbucker.


----------

